# [ 2009 ] Maui TimeShare Offsite Storage



## GaryDouglas (Jul 10, 2009)

I got tired of lugging snorkle sets, inflatable pool items, plus a host of other items that we only use on the island, and found a company that stores it for us at a reasonable price and even delivers and picks up the container. Thought this might be of interest to other Maui regulars.


----------



## Troopers (Jul 14, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> I got tired of lugging snorkle sets, inflatable pool items, plus a host of other items that we only use on the island, and found a company that stores it for us at a reasonable price and even delivers and picks up the container. Thought this might be of interest to other Maui regulars.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## post-it (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes,

A great idea for regulars to Maui.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 14, 2009)

I wonder if this would make sense for a TUG pooled collection of items for a group exchange.  Obviously it would need to be paid for...but maybe a nominal co-op charge for the storage plus the deliverly charge when you arrive/leave we could share the toys.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2009)

I find it annoying that they don't post prices on their website...


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 14, 2009)

*What do you call a reasonable price?*



GaryDouglas said:


> I got tired of lugging snorkle sets, inflatable pool items, plus a host of other items that we only use on the island, and found a company that stores it for us at a reasonable price and even delivers and picks up the container. Thought this might be of interest to other Maui regulars.


I see no prices listed but it would make sense for people who use their gear in Maui only if they have to pay an extra luggage fee to take the stuff with them.  It is certainly convenient, if they deliver and pick it up at the resort.  Would the bin even hold a wetsuit and is that a good idea for a wetsuit?  I doubt it.

It wouldn't make sense if you take your gear to other places too as we have done in the past.  Most of our stuff goes in one extra suitcase and we are entitled to two suitcases with the airlines we travel.  Friends of ours ship their stuff from home and then back again when they go home but it takes planning and the wetsuits have to be completely dry.  Renting a wetsuit is a real pain but they keep you warm and out of the sun.

They should post their annual fees for standard items but they may post it soon as it seems to be a new web site.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 14, 2009)

VSS has three bin sizes, 27 gallon, 31 gallon and 35 gallon (32in. x 19.7in.x19.7in) for $10, $11 & $12 per month. These prices are for a non-climate control environment, meaning there is no air conditioning. If you need it to be stored in cooler place, it costs a little bit more.

We got the smaller size bin which we were able to put in a couple snorkle sets (including fins) a couple inflatable pool items, a beach towel, etc. and still had some more room to throw in a few more items next year.

Their website is not finished yet and maybe they will have more details and prices later.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 14, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> VSS has three bin sizes, 27 gallon, 31 gallon and 35 gallon (32in. x 19.7in.x19.7in) for $10, $11 & $12 per month. . . .
> We got the smaller size bin which we were able to put in a couple snorkle sets (including fins) a couple inflatable pool items, a beach towel, etc. and still had some more room to throw in a few more items next year.


 For $120-$144 per year wouldn't it be cheaper to just pay to check extra suitcase? Then you'd still have your stuff in case you decided to go to some other beach destination one year.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 14, 2009)

So the smallest bin is $120 per year?  I would thank that for $120 a year you could buy all the beach toys you would need, brand new, and then donate them to the resort or another Tugger when you leave.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 14, 2009)

Karen G said:


> For $120-$144 per year wouldn't it be cheaper to just pay to check extra suitcase? Then you'd still have your stuff in case you decided to go to some other beach destination one year.


 
We only use this stuff in Maui.  There is more to this than just money.  I am also trying to diminish all the stuff we take.  My wife travels like Auntie Mame...


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 14, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> So the smallest bin is $120 per year? I would thank that for $120 a year you could buy all the beach toys you would need, brand new, and then donate them to the resort or another Tugger when you leave.


 
Just one of my snorkle sets cost well over this amount. I think I'll keep them.

Please remember, I'm not trying to talk everyone into using their service. You would have to have similar motivations that I have. This is not for everyone.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 15, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> Just one of my snorkle sets cost well over this amount. I think I'll keep them.



That makes sense then - we don't have any expensive stuff.  What is their policy if something is lost, stolen, or damaged?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 15, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> That makes sense then - we don't have any expensive stuff.  What is their policy if something is lost, stolen, or damaged?



There is a company in Orlando that does basically the same thing. They used DVC owners as their test group. Same sort of set up. It's very popular with people who DVC more than twice a year(that's our limit). I know some DVC'ers have more than one box. 

You would be surprised at what people store in those locker: pillows, duvets, crock  pots, skillets. Full size shampoo/conditioner/laundry soap bottles.

It wouldn't make sense for me, we travel light like you do,  some people have to pack up the house and bring it with them on vacation. Saw this in action at SBP last week.


----------



## post-it (Jul 15, 2009)

It seems like a great idea if you go to Maui a couple of times a year, but otherwise we've been able to rent the gear we need.  We just bring our own snorkel and mask, rent boogie boards, fins and chairs.


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 15, 2009)

I like the idea.  We don't go there enough to make it work, but it is a great idea.  A tugger bin would be great.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 15, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> VSS has three bin sizes, 27 gallon, 31 gallon and 35 gallon (32in. x 19.7in.x19.7in) for $10, $11 & $12 per month. These prices are for a non-climate control environment, meaning there is no air conditioning. If you need it to be stored in cooler place, it costs a little bit more.
> 
> We got the smaller size bin which we were able to put in a couple snorkle sets (including fins) a couple inflatable pool items, a beach towel, etc. and still had some more room to throw in a few more items next year.
> 
> Their website is not finished yet and maybe they will have more details and prices later.



If we could figure out a way to place a small collection of beach chairs, some mats, a cooler and some floaty things in one of these, I'd bet we could make a practical Tugger co-op with this.   I'm over in Maui once every two years so $12/month isn't practical but I wouldn't mind spending $10/year to have access to a collection like this.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jul 15, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> We only use this stuff in Maui. There is more to this than just money. I am also trying to diminish all the stuff we take. My wife travels like Auntie Mame...


 
I should have also mentioned that we are sharing this with our kids family and their inlaws which covers four family units. This makes the cost a non-item for us.


----------



## post-it (Jul 15, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> I should have also mentioned that we are sharing this with our kids family and their inlaws which covers four family units. This makes the cost a non-item for us.




You'll need to let us know how it worked out for you after your next trip to Maui.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 15, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> We only use this stuff in Maui.  There is more to this than just money.  I am also trying to diminish all the stuff we take.  My wife travels like Auntie Mame...



:hysterical: I love that movie and I do feel sorry for you if your wife does take as much luggage as Auntie Mame.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 16, 2009)

ownsmany said:


> I like the idea.  We don't go there enough to make it work, but it is a great idea.  A tugger bin would be great.



Only if you store your leftover mustard and ketchup packets.

-David


----------



## waterwiz (Jan 31, 2014)

Thought I'd provide an update to this thread.  We come to Maui twice a year and stay for a month each time.  So it is nice to have the ability to not lug a bunch of stuff back and forth.  We found Vacation Storage Solutions last year and have gone through a cycle with them.  They picked up our bin in December and delivered it to us last Saturday.  Everything went very smoothly at each end.  The pick up was timely and the bin was waiting for us when we arrived.  The bin gets sealed before pickup with zip tie numbered security tags.

For us, it saves checking one bag, so that saves $80-$100 a year.  We can buy a big bottle of booze at Costco and finish it over time instead of leaving some behind.  We can have some nice-to-have kitchen things like a salad spinner, garlic press, spices, etc.  So we at least break even each year plus enjoy our trip a bit more.  Also, our snorkel gear doesn't get beat up in airline baggage handling.  

A small bin works for us so the cost is $121 a year plus tax and a first time bin fee of $25.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 31, 2014)

confused... does it really cost $121 per month? or did you mean $121 per year? I do not see anyway that $121 per month is worth it...


----------



## artringwald (Jan 31, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> confused... does it really cost $121 per month? or did you mean $121 per year? I do not see anyway that $121 per month is worth it...



According to their web site, the smallest bin currently costs $11/month.

http://www.vacationstorage.com/storage-bin-price-list.html


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 31, 2014)

artringwald said:


> According to their web site, the smallest bin currently costs $11/month.
> 
> http://www.vacationstorage.com/storage-bin-price-list.html



Then apparently they meant $121 per year and per month - which makes more sense.


----------



## waterwiz (Feb 1, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> confused... does it really cost $121 per month? or did you mean $121 per year? I do not see anyway that $121 per month is worth it...



Leave it up to old eagle eyes to spot my error.  It is $121 per year, I corrected my original post.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2014)

We only take carry-ons - including masks and snorkels.  It's liberating.

Unless you have small children, or take scuba equipment, if yu need storage, you are taking too much to Hawaii!


----------



## undrpar64 (Feb 1, 2014)

just thought I would leave another option for storage in Maui.  We (three families) have rented from 5A rental in Honokawaii for four years.  It costs each family $246 a year.  In the storage unit we have the following: 15 TB beach chairs, 5 sets of golf clubs, 2 umbrellas, 2 stand up paddle boards,6 snorkel sets,  4 booggie boards, one bin for kitchen items, a bin for each families personal items to store, several suitcases of each families clothing to leave, and then smaller bins for miscellaneous items.  Each family comes at least once a year(all families are there for xmas and New years) and up to three times some years.  All families have equal access to anything in storage unless the family has posted their name on the item.  This has worked for us and we are currently looking for additional toys (kayaks)  which will require a larger unit.  Two of the families are related and the third is a close friend.  We are not the only ones using this option as I have seen others leaving similar items.  This also leaves the option of only taking from the storage unit what we need for that week or day.    Just another way to use storage somewhat cheaply.


----------

